# فلاش ميموري سوني 128 جيجا



## tjarksa (6 أغسطس 2011)

فلاش ميموري سوني 128 جيجيا

السعر:
95ريال تجزئة
85 ريال جملة

التوصيل مجاناً للجملة و المفرق
العرض لفترة محدودة

الضمان :
المفرق : 1 أسبوع
الجملة : 6 شهور












هذا العرض مقدم فقط لحجم 128 جيجيا من سوني



المندوب / 0566222411 , فقط للجادين


----------



## جوو الرياض (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: فلاش ميموري سوني 128 جيجا*

حلووين

مووفق ان شااء الله


----------

